# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Attaching skirting boards to brick walls

## Spin

My house does not have skirting boards and I want to fit them. The house is already carpeted and tiled.
Two questions: 1. How do I attach the skirting boards to the internal plaster/brick walls? I was hoping to avoid glue in case I wanted to remove them for some reason. But if I nail them what nail do i use for brick that will hold?
and 2. should I leave  a small gap above the tiles and carpet or have the boards just sitting on the surface? thanks Spin.

----------


## Craigoss

I'm doing this at the moment. I have render/set walls with timber floors. I am glueing + plug/screwing them to the wall. Don't leave any gaps under the skirting boards.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

you can also pre-drill the skirt and use concrete nails.

----------


## Vernonv

Or you could use hardened steel nails in a nail gun.

----------


## Spin

I have now bought the skirting boards. Durian colonial style.
I am leaning more towards screwing them to the wall now, following a test piece I used.
I drilled an old brick and drove a timber dowel in and then nailed (after pre drilling) through the skirting board into the dowel.
All good up to that point and skirting board was tightly secured. I thought I would then try and remove it only to find the bullet head nail pulled throught the skirting board. I also found that the Durian was prone to split if any force was used. The reason to want to be able to remove the skirting boards is because I have tile and carpet through the house and I may want to change the floor coverings in the future.
I am now thinking screws would make removal that much easier.  If I use screws which ones should I use? I was hoping to use some very small screws but I cant find anyting less than 6G. Is that correct or are there smaller screws available and if so where do you get them? The smallest Bunnings have are 6 gauge. thanks Spin

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> I was hoping to use some very small screws but I cant find anyting less than 6G. Is that correct or are there smaller screws available and if so where do you get them? The smallest Bunnings have are 6 gauge. thanks Spin

  We've got 4's in stock in our prosilver range if that helps, bit thin and short for skirting though I would have thought, send you a sample if you want. links here.

----------


## cherub65

Bit of a tip for people who are building/renos if you are going down this track.
When base course of bricks are laid put timber between instead of mortar then when installing skirt screw/nail into timber joints.

----------


## amata

what a great idea, simply brilliant :2thumbsup:

----------


## rod1949

Ramset make an item named Ankascrew (there are others) its like a metal self tapper but these are for concrete / brick etc.  They're briliant :2thumbsup:

----------

